# My very first abstract.



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Please don't ask what it is suppose to mean because I had no esoteric thought I was trying to convey. I just wanted to play with color. My husband hates it and I love it....which is like a lot of things in our lives. :wink:

It was tons of fun to do and tomorrow I'm going to do a completely different kind of abstract. This one with a spiral.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Love it! Your handling of color is perfect for this sort of piece! Reminds me of stained glass.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Well, I think it's loads of fun.  Just ignore the hubby...that's what I do!!! Lol


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh yeah. That's a wonderful piece. Sometimes you just have to have fun. I like to do at least one a week just to get more comfortable with painting loosely.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Dick, Leighann, and Susan.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm with susan, looks like stained glass to me :3

I like it ^^


----------

